# Anyone got apple/ mystery snails?



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm really looking to see if anyone's got an apple snail.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have golden mystery snails _Pomacea diffusa_ that I am trying to breed.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i had luck with the mystery snail up to the point of laying eggs but never had success hatching.
How is it going with you?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

and isn't Pomacea diffusa an apple snail?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I haven't gotten mine to lay eggs yet, which is surprising since some of them are quarter-sized. The eggs require high humidity but must not be submerged.

As I understand it, _P. diffusa_ is the current correct name for the common "mystery snail" in the pet trade. This is the species with numerous color mutations. What color are your snails?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

the one i used to have were golden color. i first didn't know what those eggs were but then i figured...haha shouldn't have submerged them under water.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Meshuggahn on FFWfishbox has a bunch of one or the other, I think they are mystery.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

how can i contact that person?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Become a member at DFWfishbox and send him a private message.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/index.php


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jun 4, 2013)

jasonmemo said:


> how can i contact that person?


I stumbled upon this thread yesterday. I still have plenty of Golden Mystery Snails if you are still interested.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Meshuggahn, I got my snails from you! And right after my earlier post I found a huge egg cluster from my snails.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jun 4, 2013)

Michael said:


> Meshuggahn, I got my snails from you! And right after my earlier post I found a huge egg cluster from my snails.


Nice! Be ready for a ton of snails if you let them hatch. Make sure to add calcium as well if you want to raise them.

After I found the first cluster they just kept coming. The one snail I started with laid probably 10-12 clutches.


----------

